

Brokers Suck, Lean Startup Trying to Solve This Problem - acmeyer9
http://nobrokers.tumblr.com/

======
zacharycohn
<a href="[http://www.zacochn.com>Test](http://www.zacochn.com>Test) test</a>
[url="[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005J578EW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005J578EW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=zaccom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005J578EW\]test)
test[/url]

